# Patio Chair Repair



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't know where to post this. I sat on my patio chair last night and I heard RIIIPPP. Now I only weigh 110lbs so don't tell me to go on a diet:no:! It is 5 years old and has sat exposed most of the time. Made in China of course. I removed the seat and used stainless steel wire and fixed it right up. I will shrink tube the ends now that I see that it works. Should be good for another 5 years unless the frame rusts away:laughing:. dorf dude...


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

If that doesn't last - search for "re-slinging chairs.

Not sure if it's OK to post a link - but I bought some from this web site:

http://www.patiodirectonline.com/Replacement_Slings.htm


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Holding my butt just fine so far :thumbup:. Cost was 0, that's DIY grass roots. dd


----------



## MrfixNJ.com (Jul 19, 2010)

Look nice


----------



## Jas.Dou (Jul 19, 2010)

*nice*

Good job.A true DIYer.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hard to tell from the photo: Is the frame PVC or powder coated aluminum? The only reason I ask would be to decide (if it were mine) to save the chair or not. 
Guess what? My sister had similar chairs at her beach condo and they ripped at the seams, the material appeared to be in good shape. She brought them to me saying "You seem to find a solution to everything". Not so, I had a broken heart once in '68 and it still is sore . I did find a local auto upholstery shop which does this type material for outdoor furniture--how lucky can I get? The replaced the mesh material on that chair with a similar color for $25, not bad actually. The we brought the other three (3) chairs from the beach and a lounge chair to be done. I think the new material is better. Still may be off-shore, but better. Try calling around to auto upholstery shops and asking. David


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

This is Germany, no upolstery shop aound the corner. You must DIY here and with the language barrier things get interesting. I know the chair looks rough but it will hold and I didn't spend any $$. I'm broke with my house rebuild and trip to the States next week, Visa loves me:yes:. I know there where many better looking ways to fix it but I took the low road and am not looking back. It works like a champ. dd....


----------

